# Klipsch Center Speaker RC-64



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I am not sure if this is against forum rules, if so then mods please delete...

Having said that, does anyone know what the going rate would be for a used Klipsch RC-64 center speaker? I can only find prices on the RC-64 II, but am pretty sure mine is just an RC-64. 

While I would love to keep it, and eventually pick up matching front speakers, finances are tight right now, and so depending on how much the RC-64 is worth I might be forced to try and sell it.

So, anyone know what it could be worth? Again, if this is against the rules, please delete. It is NOT a FS thread though.

Thanks.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I paid 100 shipped for my rc 52 if that helps any? I would say 250 shipped for yours wouldn't be too far fetched


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, 250 shipped I would probably just end up keeping it. Pretty sure it weighs somewhere around 60-70lb. Funnily enough though, I just found one that sold recently online for $550 + shipping, that makes it very tempting to try and sell.

Sucks if I do decide to sell it though, awesome speaker.


----------



## rayians (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you still have the RC-64 for sale? 

Email me directly: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

